# Breeding Apistogramma Cacatuoides...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 10gallon tank that currently houses 4 Bronze cory cats, I was thinking about transferring the cacatuoides pair to it and try breeding them... My question is should I take out the cory cats or can they remain with the Apistos???


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

You would have 6 bottom feeders in a 10gal. I would say if you are really wanting them to breed.

Get a PROVEN pair and keep them and maybe a few dithers in with them.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

LoL halffrozen... I take it as a NO...

OK I'll transfer the corys to the tank from which I would take out the Apistos...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

monisaab said:


> LoL halffrozen... I take it as a NO...
> 
> OK I'll transfer the corys to the tank from which I would take out the Apistos...


Yeah I mean.. and plus I hear Corys like to eat the eggs anyways. So it is a for sure "get em outa there!" :lol:

Good luck!

Got a picture of their home?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Here you go...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

monisaab said:


> Here you go...


Looks good! That is a serious breeding tank for sure!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks HF...

any suggestions to improve it will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

monisaab said:


> thanks HF...
> 
> any suggestions to improve it will be greatly appreciated...


Not a problem!

Not that it may change anything since I have seen TONS of pictures with BRs laying eggs in/on clay pots(which I find awesome in aquariums) but mine have always spawned on flat rocks.

If you will really want to watch the progress and development, and also keep an eye on eggs. I would remove one of the pots, and rest the two flat stones on each side angled towards the front of the tank. This way, when they go to lay eggs, you hopefully will be able to check on them much easier!

Also, you could remove both pots, and set those flat rocks on the odd shaped stone on the right in you're pictures.

Just my thought for now if you are focusing on breeding them.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Apistos are cave spawners; so I'd leave the terra cotta pots where they are. I agree with setting the rocks so that they form a cave though. Also, I'd suggest cutting a hole in the rim of the pots and putting them upside down. That way, the brood and eggs are a lot easier for the female to guard, as there will only be one small entrance, rather than a massive one. Of course, that probably doesn't matter, since the only fish in the tank will be the mating pair. It might be a good idea to put the caves on opposite sides of the tanks, as they mating pair could turn on each other after spawning, and having the caves as far appart as possible provides a lot of territory to cover, which may help lessen the aggression.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I forgot this was for A. Caca's... opps.

My bad!


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

You might want caves with smaller openings. Cutting a hole in the rim of the existing pots will accomplish that.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks guys, I have put the pots away from each other... as for the rocks, I am thinking if I put them this way they might act as sight-breakers...

I don;t know if they'll work that way or not though...

BTW I transferred the fish yesterday evening and so far they are doing well no fight or anything...


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Any new activity?


----------

